# Infotainment center randomly restarts? Electronics going out?



## netzehual (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a 2012 Cruze I purchased in February 2013...

I have had it in for service now 7 times for 4 different issues: o2 sensor has gone out 3 times, and the main issues that is driving me insane is the Infotainment center will randomly shut off and back on- usually multiple times, has been in 4 times for this now.

I had to provide video evidence of this so the dealership could see what was really happening, as every time I take it in, they can't duplicate it, and can't get error message readings. This has been verified by a friend of mine that usually does car work as well.
It it getting progressively worse now though. The most recent time, ALL the electronics in the car were going out, gauges on the dash, and even cruise control gets canceled. I don't feel safe driving this car, the service department is of absolutely no help, and they never even have any options for me for this... It seems like it happens a bit more when I brake, but again, it's random... This last time, it happened just as I turned into the dealership, then 3 hours later they tell me they can't duplicate it.

All they have done on it is unplug everything and replug everything in... or so they said, clock and stations hadn't been reset...

Does anyone have any advice on this at all?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd look at the battery cables. With all the electronics failing this points to a power source problem.


----------



## netzehual (Mar 12, 2014)

Even though it starts fine? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

netzehual said:


> Even though it starts fine?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, bad battery cables have been a problem numerous times on the Cruze. Also bad, or painted over, grounding points have been found. There have also been a few bad infotainment systems. Battery cables is a good place to start.


----------



## netzehual (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmm, not even sure if that was something they checked. Will ask. Thank you! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Netzehual, 

Sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. I would like to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How many years does this issue take to get resolved ?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> How many years does this issue take to get resolved ?


When they find and fix the ones under warranty. After that, it will be like the ignition switches.


----------

